# Spice Island Brunch



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

This Friday....any takers?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy's got something arranged for this Friday too.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/51334-brunch-friday-25-june.html

I love the Spice Island brunch!


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh that sounds great but in the UK, if you are up for it on the 16th of July though count me in!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Stewy's got something arranged for this Friday too.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/51334-brunch-friday-25-june.html
> 
> I love the Spice Island brunch!


Damn, oh well, last one for me until after Ramadan! I saw stewarts after I posted but not keen on the Icon bar as its a bit smoky. Drag them all to spice island Pamela!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Paula S said:


> Oh that sounds great but in the UK, if you are up for it on the 16th of July though count me in!!


Sorry Paula, I'm off the 3rd July for a month. Next time for sure, there is usually a good gang of us equal male/female and varied ages too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Damn, oh well, last one for me until after Ramadan! I saw stewarts after I posted but not keen on the Icon bar as its a bit smoky. Drag them all to spice island Pamela!!


Have a look at the other thread. I suggested that they join you at the Spice Island! Wish I could come too but have other commitments.

Enjoy and have a lovely holiday too!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Have a look at the other thread. I suggested that they join you at the Spice Island! Wish I could come too but have other commitments.
> 
> Enjoy and have a lovely holiday too!


Thanks Pamela, shame you can't make it! I'm not off on holiday as such but hope I'll enjoy it anyway. I suspect Spice Island is better for bigger groups anyway....we all got our faces painted last time!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> Thanks Pamela, shame you can't make it! I'm not off on holiday as such but hope I'll enjoy it anyway. I suspect Spice Island is better for bigger groups anyway....we all got our faces painted last time!


Will talk to SBP tonight and try and combine, it not to late


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Spice Island? Yuk!

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Spice Island? Yuk!
> 
> -


LOL! I was wondering why you hadn't commented yet Elphaba!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/51334-brunch-friday-25-june-2.html

I am sure we will meet up afterwards.


----------

